# Wolf in the Water.....Finally.....Thank me later



## Fomune304 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey....like many of you out there im obbsessed with piranha's and wanted that imfamous video "wolves in the water", without paying the price. (poor college student). My problem was i could never find it. Turns out the video is actually "Wolf in the Water" and not "Wolves" and that is the reason why i could never find it. So sure enough the first google search i did when i typed in wolf in the water mpeg, i found a download site. Try it yourself or email me at [email protected] for the link. PCE


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected]

please hook me up with it. i didn't see it on google.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I think a link would be easier









Pac


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

sweet







Could you send me the video to [email protected] or post a link here.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I always post "Wolf in the water" but others kept using "wolves".


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

CAN YOU PASTE THE LINK IN THIS FORUM.? THANKS


----------



## RuS. (Dec 28, 2004)

[email protected] plz = )


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## andrewthao (Dec 15, 2004)

[email protected]

Thanks man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

[email protected]

thanks man


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

[email protected] ......................thanks


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

I already knew it was called WOLF in the Water.... but good point not many people know that....

I got the dvd thru a member named RHOMZILLA









and i will try to get it on CDR and hopefully hook up a few of u guys


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I am downloading it at the moment from eDonkey.


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I also have it, it`s worth the effort.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

[email protected] and thank you


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

[email protected] thanks alot


----------



## num1contenderNYC (Oct 6, 2004)

Fomune304 said:


> Hey....like many of you out there im obbsessed with piranha's and wanted that imfamous video "wolves in the water", without paying the price. (poor college student). My problem was i could never find it. Turns out the video is actually "Wolf in the Water" and not "Wolves" and that is the reason why i could never find it. So sure enough the first google search i did when i typed in wolf in the water mpeg, i found a download site. Try it yourself or email me at [email protected] for the link. PCE
> [snapback]846136[/snapback]​


I'd like that link, [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I just got it, but hook me up w/ the link: [email protected]


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

set me up.... [email protected]
cheers


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## HHI 812 (Dec 14, 2004)

[email protected]










Thanks!

Dennis


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

link, or [email protected]


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

just post the freakin link


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

[email protected]

THAKNKSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## andrewthao (Dec 15, 2004)

i still cant find it...is this for real?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

[email protected]
if you can, thanks


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Cant you just post the link


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I just bought the DVD online NEW for $3.00 + $2.50 shipping









Do a google search and you should be able to find it cheap!!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I searched the video in Google.com. This way I found the following two links for the file "[IMAX] - Killer instincks - Piranha [Wolf in the Water].mpg".

1. http://bitzi.com/lookup/QNNLZBOOIPVPVSLVY6...v%3Ddetail&e=42

2. http://www.filehash.com/file/8770fba436f01...c18c987/en&e=42

Anyway, these links don't work. Bitzi is down and filehash needs in order to work a peer-to-peer software (e-Mule). I didn't try this.

So, if someone has this video (554 Mb), it would probaply be wise to edit it with, say, Windows Movie Maker and make several short clips (10 Mb) of it in order upload it for filesharing.

Regards,
Harrykaa


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Whats going on with this?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

This is guy is a bunch of BS


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mypiranhas (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been looking for "Water in the Wolves" its about urinary disorders in Timberwolves


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

mypiranhas said:


> I've been looking for "Water in the Wolves" its about urinary disorders in Timberwolves
> [snapback]854765[/snapback]​


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71862


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

any WORKING links?


----------

